# 30 amp service - no air/microwave



## Confused99 (May 30, 2006)

New to RVing... After reading a lot of items on this forum, I know my husband and I have screwed up royally.  We picked up an electric box with the 30 amp outlet.  My husband wired a 12ga wire from a 220 line.  Big mistake.  Turned air conditioners on (started) and breaker tripped on the ems.  Then after reading a little bit more (we have no manuals ... 1996 National Dolphin) realized we should be on 110v.  So he rewired using the 12ga wire only one leg plus ground.  Still no air conditioners or microwave.  Disconnected this wiring and hooked into house wiring (again, from reading some of your posts, this is a no no as we are not getting 30A as circuit breaker is only 15A in house).  My first question of many is:  If we pick up 10ga wire, can we run one leg plus the ground from the 220V line to the 30A outlet for the coach?  This 220 line is used only for the electric stove in the house and is connected to a 60A breaker on the main electric pole. The Intellitec Emergency Management System is a Model 120 and does not indicate what the amp usage is.  Any suggestions on where to obtain a manual?  Anyone who can help????  Thanks.


----------



## AnotherRookie (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

If you haven't already done so, I would contact National and Intellitec.  I noted that Intellitec had several manuals online.  It may be that none would cover your model, but you could probably leave an email on their website and find out.  

You may have done some pretty extensive damage.  I don't know,and wouldn't want to give bad advice.  It would be worth your while to spend the money on a good technician to find out what the problems may be.  If the tech recommends spending a whole lot of money to resolve the problem, I would do exactly the same thing as if a physician told me I needed an expensive operation, get a second opinion.  Find out how to test an electrical outlet before plugging in.  (This is also a good thing to do at an unfamiliar campground) 

I have no idea how to wire this type of outlet.  I would call a few local campgrounds and find out who they used as electricians, and call them to do the wiring.  Make sure they know what you are going to use the outlet for.  

Believe me, money spent to buy the expertise is a cheap investment compared to fixing the damage afterward.


----------



## Kirk (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

See your identical post on the General Forum.


----------



## Confused99 (May 31, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

wannawander and Kirk ... thank you for your responses.

By testing an electrical outlet, do you mean putting a volt meter monitor on it?  We have used a multi testmeter and are getting readings from the outlets.

Will take your advice and contact some of the local campgrounds to find out who they used.  

Again, thanks.  Your advice is appreciated.


----------



## hertig (Jun 1, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

The best way to test an electrical outlet is to plug in a unit which displays the voltage and frequency as well as any wiring errors ($60).  The cheapest way is to plug in one of those 'plug' testers with 3 lights to see if there are any wiring problems ($6).  

If you know what you are doing, you can use a multimeter to figure out what is happening, but only if you know what you are doing.


----------



## Confused99 (Jun 2, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

Hertig -- thanks again.  The one we have on order does what you say - voltage & frequency - not sure about wiring errors.


----------



## hertig (Jun 6, 2006)

30 amp service - no air/microwave

If your tester does not check for wiring errors, you can get the wiring tester separate.  They are cheap and easy to use, just plug them in and look at the 3 lights.  You can get them at Ace, Home Depot and Lowes and possibly at Target/WalMart etc.

I'd use it first to ensure proper polarity and grounding, then plug in the voltage/frequency meter.  

For the ultimate in protection, you might consider a Surge-Guard.  These are pricey and a bit of a pain to use (takes 2 minutes before it allows any power to your unit), but should protect you from anything 'bad' which happens on the power line (miswiring, surges, over and under voltage).  Camping World is one place which carries them.


----------

